# Art Resin as a top coat



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I received a sample from Art Resin and here are the initial impressions....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good video. Looks to be a nice glossy finish. Curious to see how well it holds up over time. My ear is always on the make for alternatives to epoxy.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

This is what happened to my gliders that I used art resin on. Baits were sitting in my garage out of the sun.















You can see it bubbled up and pulled away from the bait.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll sell my left over art resin cheap. Here's another one that bubbled.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Jack.


----------

